# Correct Rear Slick - 1967 Stingray Non-Deluxe Coaster



## OLDTIMER (Sep 28, 2015)

I purchased a 1967 non-Deluxe Stingray Standard coaster. It has seemed to survive the years in pretty good shape and my desire is to return it to originality. Someone, through the years, has installed front & rear fenders, and incorrect seat.  I will address these concerns.

   The rear tire is a "Goodyear" branded tire.  I suspect it is a replacement tire as I do not recollect Schwinn ever using a Goodyear branded tire in the '67 year model, but then again, I am learning everyday.

   I have a fresh, black Grasshopper (which I understand is an aftermarket/accessory) tire and a fresh, black "large letter" Schwinn Slick. 

   Could somebody please advise me as to the correct type of slick that should be on this year model bike?

   Thanks


----------

